# Plan to be a cop



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

ok, right now im in high school, so im trying to plan out the best way to become a cop. What i figure i'll do is this, during high school i'll apply to several state coleges and university (UMASSLowell,Bridgewater,Plymouth SU)
When I'm accepted by one of these schools, i'll apply for a deferment, so I can join that state's (MA or NH) air natl guard, as a security forces enlistee. After training ill go to school, and serve my time with the guard,try to get all the certifications i can, and try to get either a job as reserve cop, or reserve corrections officer. I believe when all is said and done i'll be pretty strong candidate for a police job. PLUS I have a clean criminal/traffic record and I hope to keep it that way

Anyways, if you think theres a better way for me to become a cop, just leave my a comment or pm me THANKS

(Just don't tell me to move to another region, because I like it here)


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

If your trying to get Veteran status you should look at this:

*State veteran status eligibility*

To be eligible for veterans' benefits, one must be a "veteran" or a dependent of a "veteran" under M.G.L. c. 4, sec. 7, cl. 43rd as amended by the Acts of 2005, ch. 130. See below for service requirements and exceptions.

Era of Service Dates Requirement for Veteran Status*WWI*6-Apr-1917

11-Nov-1918​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*PEACETIME*12-Nov-1918

15-Sep-1940​*180 days* of regular active duty service and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*WWII*
(Merchant Marine:

7-Dec-1941 through 31-Dec-1946)16-Sep-1940

25-Jul-1947​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*PEACETIME*26-Jul-1947

24-Jun-1950​
*180 days* of regular active duty service and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*KOREA*25-Jun-1950

31-Jan-1955​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.Korean Defense Service Medal28-Jul-1954

(to be determined later)​
*90 days* of active duty service, last discharge under honorable conditions and the Korean Defense Service Medal.*VIETNAM I*1-Feb-1955

4-Aug-1964​
*180 days* of regular active duty service and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*VIETNAM II*5-Aug-1964

7-May-1975​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*PEACETIME*8-May-1975

1-Aug-1990​
*180 days* of regular active duty service and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.Lebanon Campaign*25-Aug-1982

(to be determined later)​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.Grenada Campaign*25-Oct-1983

15-Dec-1983​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.Panama Campaign*20-Dec-1989

31-Jan-1990​
*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.*PERSIAN GULF*2-Aug-1990

(to be determined later)​*90 days* of active duty service, one (1) day during "wartime" and a last discharge or release under honorable conditions.
*Naval and Marine DD214 must indicate Expeditionary Medal. All DD214's must specify campaign: Lebanon, Granada, or Panama.


For *GUARD MEMBERS* to qualify they must have 180 days and have been activated under Title 10 of the U.S. Code *-OR-* Members who were activated under Title 10 or Title 32 of the U.S. Code or Massachusetts General Laws, chapter 33, sections 38, 40, and 41 must have 90 days, at least one of which was during wartime, per the above chart.
For *RESERVISTS* to qualify, they must have been called to regular active duty, at which point their eligibility can be determined by the above chart.
*Training Duty Exception*

Active duty service in the armed forces shall not include active duty for training in the Army or Air National Guard or active duty for training as a Reservist in the Armed Forces of the United States.
*Minimum Service Exception (for Death or Disability)*

It is not necessary that an applicant have completed the minimum service for wartime or peacetime campaign if he/she served some time in the campaign and was awarded the Purple Heart, or suffered a service-connected disability per the Discharge Certificate, or died in the service under honorable conditions.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

redsox03 said:


> If your trying to get Veteran status you should look at this:
> 
> *State veteran status eligibility*
> 
> ...


I know but the air force has a volunteery program where members from the reserves can serve active duty w/ security forces, i figure this could help me get enough active duty time for vet status


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Try AirForce ROTC....Go for a scholarship and get a commission.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

A commision is great however you need 4 years of college. With the civil service being offered only every 2 years, getting active duty time as quickly as possible to ensure veteran's status will offer you the best possible chance of securing a full-time police officer position. Remember, you can always go to college, this is not so with being a police officer. Get in as quickly as possible. Best of luck.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

please consider this:

I don't know if you watch the news or read the papers, but there is this global war on terrorism we are fighting, so remember the goal is to get vet status, & I don't give a shit what anyone says, you don't want DVET status its just not worth it, trust me- i know from 1st hand experience.

So remember that your serving your unit, your service & ur country not earning a CS status- put the Massachusetts police officer shit in the back of your mind (or at least the middle of your mind) until you get back to the world. 

Good luck, kid. stay on the straight and narrow. I like to say join to serve your country not for any other reason. i have sacrificed alot for this country so I strong beliefs about the topic however its becoming a sad fact that you almost have to have vet status. It appears that you plan on getting your degree. if at all possible try to learn portuguese and/or spanish while ur in school that will help alot and if you can pick up an EMT cert. there is alot of free shit like that, that the military will offer that will help you. 

in short keep your path loose so you can make changes cuz life in the service will ultimately change shit. so be flexible.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

EOD1 Thank you for your service. Its to bad alot of people on here (who know nothing about what alot of Vets go through) cry about Vet status. Ive even seen guys on here crying about the benefits DVets get. It really pisses me off. They should go to the desert for a week, see if that changes how they think. I wont get started on that...... 

EOD1 just gave alot of good advice tms1989. If you join the military get all the school you can from it. The Army put me through a EMT course at a local college near Ft.Bragg before we deployed to Iraq. Like he said too, stay out of trouble. You dont want something stupid that you did to come back and bite you in the ass later, no matter how small it was.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> please consider this:
> 
> I don't know if you watch the news or read the papers, but there is this global war on terrorism we are fighting, so remember the goal is to get vet status, & I don't give a shit what anyone says, you don't want DVET status its just not worth it, trust me- i know from 1st hand experience.
> 
> ...


Don't worry if serving my country wasnt important to me I wouldnt be joining


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

Basically, "in a nut shell" join the military and get vet status. Once you get vet status you will be all set, as far as civil service is concerned. Like EOD1 said, don't join the military to be a police officer do it because you want to, otherwise do what you feel is needed to become a police officer.


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

My recomendation...

For now, stay out of trouble. See if your town, or one close by, has a Police Explorer Program. During your junior year (if you are 17) you can enlist in the guard, you would go through basic during that summer. You then come back, finish HS (while attending drills) and complete your AIT after your senior year. After that you can plan on going to school and attending drills. You can also volunteer individually for a deployment/activation. Take the exam, and work on your degree at the same time.

I recommend this as it is the path that I've taken (except with Army NG), sure it took 6 years to get my BS, but hopefully it will all be worth it, SOON.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

tms1989 said:


> and try to get either a job as reserve cop, or *reserve corrections officer*.


Never heard of it.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

SargeLorenzo said:


> Never heard of it.


Essex County Sheriff has em


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

move to another region....


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Deuce said:


> move to another region....


naahh...dont want to give up just yet


----------

